# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  Barovia, Ravenloft (hand-drawn, ink only)

## Impractical Cartographer

Greetings!

I was asked to draw a map of Barovia. The campaign to Ravenloft (_The Curse of Strahd_) is being published for the first time in Poland, so the players asked me to make a detailed map. I've taken up the challenge, especially since there is no good map of Barovia.

I relied on Ravenloft Gazetteer (general map layout) and my own imagination and knowledge (the details).

For the first time I decided to draw a map using the inks and nibs only.
And for the first time I use a magnifying glass when drawing.


A detail with a dice to show the scale.

*
A magnifying glass with backlighting makes work easier.

*
Inks and nibs. I don't think I'll ever pick up the markers again.


### Latest WIP ###





*Tools:*
100x70cm Canson Imagine Paper (220g/m2)
Pencil & Eraser
Various nibs + holders
Winsor&Newton Black Indian Ink
Winsor&Newton Ultramarine Ink
Amsterdam Acrylic Inks (Olive Green Deep, Carmine, Burnt Umber)
Magnifying glass lamp with ⌀ 127 mm lens 3D (x1,75) & 5D (x2,25)

I'm curious to read your opinion and comments.

Keep your fingers crossed so I can finish my drawing without blobs.

Yours sincerely
Impractical Cartographer

----------


## Adfor

Ahh this is so refreshing, you style is just wonderfully clean. Are the nibs a big difference from pens? I've been considering trying them, but I do a lot of very small detailing, so I'm a bit cautious.

----------


## Impractical Cartographer

Thank you.




> AAre the nibs a big difference from pens?


Well, with a good nib and ink you can draw precisely. In addition, any colour combination can be used. And, which is hard to explain, the feeling of drawing is different. More satisfying (for me).

----------


## Adfor

> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, with a good nib and ink you can draw precisely. In addition, any colour combination can be used. And, which is hard to explain, the feeling of drawing is different. More satisfying (for me).


Good to know! Seeing your work with them is a huge inspiration to dip my toe, as is were.
This will be a real treat to behold when it's done, can't wait!

IR

----------


## Bretton

So this is how you make magic... I must say you may make it look like it was easy, but I'm trying to master fountain pens myself  and though real fun am having some hard times, too. Congrats, your work is great to me!

----------


## Eowyn Cwper

It almost looks 3D.  :Surprised:  Great work as always, and I love the way you feature it in the photos!

----------


## MistyBeee

Applausing, as always. Amazing maps. Wonderful pics of maps.
^^

----------


## Impractical Cartographer

Thank you!

I really like to draw the forests. It relaxes me.





Green ink was a very good idea. The map is more readable.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Rathaven

Amazing work!

----------


## krahel

Nice work. Looks very polished. Is that a standard size die? Didn't realize how tiny most of the work was.

----------


## J.Edward

That additional green looks even better.
This looks gorgeous.  :Smile:

----------


## MistyBeee

'love how you mix side views for small settlements, and top view for cities. It's something I often observed on Renaissance maps, but never seen used by contemporary map makers  :Smile:

----------


## Impractical Cartographer

After many weeks of work, one cartographic catastrophe (poured out ink) and beginning of drawing again, here is the finished map of Barovia.



The topographic layer is drawn with traditional methods - ink and nibs. The typography is done in photoshop, so I can prepare this map in several languages.

Big map avialable here

----------


## idahobeef505

Amazing attention to detail. You are a superior artist! Do you do commission work?

----------

